# Podcast crashes nav software in 2016 Rogue



## ColinSidi (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I bought a new 2016 Rogue last year and found that I can't play one of my podcasts via either blue-tooth or usb.
Its called "99% Invisible". Whenever I play any of the these podcast episodes, the Nav software crashes and reboots.
I can listen to about 10 seconds each time. Is there a patch for these kind of issues or a new release?

Thank, Colin Sidi


----------



## nikhiluchil (Jul 12, 2017)

I have the same problem with any podcasts. I can only play them through Aux. With bluetooth it crashes the nav system/centre console. Other audio apps work fine.


----------

